
TabNine now charges 99$ instead of 30$ for personal licenses - derN3rd
https://tabnine.com/buy
======
derN3rd
I personally started using it when I saw it on hackernews and thought about
buying it. $30 seemed to be a good affordable price for me as an independent
developer. But $99 is a big number for me. So I think, that's it. Bye TabNine

~~~
mtmail
Try emailing the author. You'd be surprised how flexible single-person
companies can be. Maybe the new price is a temporary test so your email would
be valuable feedback.

